# The St. Mary’s Century to Benefit the Semper Fi Fund September 13, 2014



## mdaugherty (Mar 8, 2008)

*The Saturday, September 13, 2014, St. Mary’s Century to Benefit the Semper Fi Fund*

Each year, hundreds of cyclists enjoy the quiet rural charm of St. Mary’s County located in Southern Maryland, just south of Washington, D.C.

The St. Mary’s Century is partnering with the Semper Fi Fund, a wonderful charity that provides support to injured Marines and their families. We have options for riders of various abilities. Choose a traditional full century (104 miles), 68 miles, 50 miles, or 25 miles. Routes are flat to rolling, with occasional hills. All rest stops have real bathrooms (no port-a-potties).

Whether you ride the entire 100 miles or the shorter routes, count on the hospitality and friendliness cyclists have experienced on each of our previous ride. The rest stops will be well-stocked and at the end of the ride enjoy the festivities and delicious food.


The rides start from Dennis Point Marina located at 46555 Dennis Point Road, Drayden MD, 20630. Registration and packet pickup is from 7:00-9:00 am and century riders are required to start no later than 9:00 am.

* Click here to register online at Active.com *

Walk Up Registrations Welcome!

For more information: E-mail [email protected] to contact the ride coordinator Mike Daugherty.


----------



## mdaugherty (Mar 8, 2008)

Bumping the thread. Thank you


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

too far of a drive to make for me.... it's easier for me to support woundedmarinefishing.com


----------



## mdaugherty (Mar 8, 2008)

Bumping the post. Thank you.


----------



## mdaugherty (Mar 8, 2008)

Bumping the post. Thank you.


----------



## mdaugherty (Mar 8, 2008)

Bumping the post. Thank you


----------



## sbradleyhall (Sep 8, 2014)

I've been lurking here for a few months now and registered to reply to this post...I think I've talked myself into doing this ride as my first century. I have a question - I saw that riders who register for the 100m route have to start by 9am...can we start any time we want before that after registering or is there an organized group start? Sorry for the newb questions - this is my very first organized ride aside from the PAC group rides on weekends 
thanks,
Brad


----------



## mdaugherty (Mar 8, 2008)

Brad. Registration table will be open by around 7am. Many riders that ride the full century are often on the road by 730 to 800. 

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## sbradleyhall (Sep 8, 2014)

mdaugherty said:


> Brad. Registration table will be open by around 7am. Many riders that ride the full century are often on the road by 730 to 800.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


Great - good to know. Thanks Mike! :thumbsup:


----------

